# Death metal vocals?



## Kstring (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys just wondering whats the most effective way of doing them? I read somewhere you use your stomach, so its allmost like your burping.right?


----------



## Necris (Sep 28, 2010)

The techniques used for death metal vocals are not at all like burping. What the person most likely meant by "using your stomach" is using your diaphragm to control your breathing.

Most of the people on the forum have good things to say about Melissa Cross's "The Zen of Screaming" DVDs, I'd reccomend looking into them if you want to learn this style of vocals as they should teach you the correct techniques to use and by extension minimize the damage done to your voice.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 28, 2010)

also there is a youtube vid of corpsegrinder teaching someone to do it 
it is also informative


----------



## Necris (Sep 28, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> also there is a youtube vid of corpsegrinder teaching someone to do it
> it is also informative


Its worth noting that corpsegrinder also sounds like he has a cold whenever he speaks, thats the vocal damage I'm talking about. Even he has admitted he doesn't actually use "proper" technique for the vocals. 

Many death metal vocalists learn by imitation and end up doing damage to their vocal cords before actually learning the "proper" techniques for the style.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 28, 2010)

right in the vid i saw he showed the wrong way and the right ways including dont cup the mic and from the diaphragm 

but see i learned to growl by imitation and i immediately went from the gut 
as my old vocal style (laiho screams) hurt like a bitch 

another thing about corpsegrinder is that if you watch studio vids he talks fine and not like clint eastwood he seems to only be affected by it when he is touring


----------



## Kstring (Sep 28, 2010)

i was hoping to learn it quick and not have to pay for a dvd, but i guess i have to.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 28, 2010)

alot of clips from the DVDs are on youtube as well as minor lessons by melissa cross that arent on the dvds


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 28, 2010)

a lot of people say I do growls good. When my camera is fixed I'll upload a video of it to youtube. It's pretty easy. I can't explain how I do it really other then like screaming with way more low end.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 28, 2010)

also i will tell you 
if youve never done it before you may not sound like John Gallagher (bald vocalist in this link) or corpse grinder you may have a higher growl like chuck schuldiner or david vincent

example of super low and middle
YouTube - JamieBlisteredEarth's Channel


example of high


----------



## chucknorrishred (Sep 28, 2010)

drink lots of water.....................like a girl


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 28, 2010)

^ yeah no carbonation and if you do the wrong style of it (aka throat growl) you cant smoke or even be near a grill it just fucks your throat up even worse


----------



## JamesM (Sep 28, 2010)

It really boils down to air being your make or break point for vocals honestly. That's why you hear so many people who THINK they can scream, but really all their doing is "whisper screams," just a coarse grating from their epiglottis. This is because they haven't realized the true necessity of all the air that flows there.

Another main factor in this is finding what YOUR SOUND is and dealing with it. Too many people hurt themselves trying to sound like Johnny Davy or Johann Hegg because that's the sound they want. Sadly, this isn't how it works. You have your own sound, and you had better learn to embrace it. That is the only way you'll drive yourself to get better.

Also, water. 

Additionally, there is no "wrong" way, just a harmful and less-harmful way. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with me here, but half of my vocal style is the "wrong way," and as long as you don't over-do it you're fine. Josh Scogin (like the Chariot or not, his vocal style is that which cause the absolute MOST abuse you can imagine) has been doing it the "wrong way" for years, and he's pretty much alright.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 29, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> right in the vid i saw he showed the wrong way and the right ways including dont cup the mic and from the diaphragm.


 
I HATE it when a vocalist cups the diaphragm of the mic! Whenever I learn that a band I'm going to engineer for a show plays any kind of rock or metal, I do my research on them to see if the lead vox holds the diaphragm or not, and if they do, they get the dirt cheap Radioshack mic.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 29, 2010)

Kstring said:


> i was hoping to learn it quick and not have to pay for a dvd, but i guess i have to.



Whatever way you are doing it, this will require a lot of training and practice.


----------



## Groff (Sep 29, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> also i will tell you
> if youve never done it before you may not sound like John Gallagher (bald vocalist in this link) or corpse grinder you may have a higher growl like chuck schuldiner or david vincent



 The only comfortable way I can do death metal vocals is a higher growl like Chuck (thought not as high). trying to do deep vocals doesn't work out for me. It's all about your own voice and what is natural. I basically learned by imitation before I found out the right way to do it, and once I got it, it was as simple as speaking. It takes practice, but once you can do it without much effort, it's easy.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I HATE it when a vocalist cups the diaphragm of the mic! Whenever I learn that a band I'm going to engineer for a show plays any kind of rock or metal, I do my research on them to see if the lead vox holds the diaphragm or not, and if they do, they get the dirt cheap Radioshack mic.



In my experience, my best results with those "cuppy" vocalists is to give them the cheap Radioshack mic, un-plugged, and put them in front of a really nice condenser mic. Works like a damn charm. Because you know how those vocalists are, they can't just DO them, they have to do, like, an angry-dance for it to come out right.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 29, 2010)

cupping the mic in the studio gives your voice a false power so when your at the gig you cant do it as well

also if you play an instrument while singing you obviously cant do it then 
part of the reason i posted Death and Dying Fetus were the singers all play while singing
and it is difficult im not gonna lie and say "oh its easy to do" its honestly the hardest vocal style to do even when youre good at doing it, it takes alot out of you when you play if you sing and play guitar at the same time by the end of the show youll be wore out


i personally have a lower growl (not John Gallagher or chris barnes low) more like johann hegg's mid/low mixed with phil bozeman's understandable vocals (think possession) 
but even tho i kinda sound like them my influences are John Gallagher and Corpsegrinder


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> cupping the mic in the studio gives your voice a false power so when your at the gig you cant do it as well
> 
> also if you play an instrument while singing you obviously cant do it then
> part of the reason i posted Death and Dying Fetus were the singers all play while singing
> ...



Without a doubt is a fact. Even after one song I can feel myself being measurably drained. Really gotta pace yourself.


----------



## Necris (Sep 29, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> cupping the mic in the studio gives your voice a false power so when your at the gig you cant do it as well



I'd never tried doing death metal vocals while cupping the mic before a few weeks ago, when I did it everything sounded muffled and weak which turned me off to ever trying it again. I'll stick to standing a foot or so back from the mic and belting it out.  

Right now I'm working on extending the range of my higher vocals, since I think I have already found the lowest pitch I can reach and sustain with my voice for the time being. 

The Goal (these _generally_ aren't considered death metal vocals by the way):


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 29, 2010)

also does anyone find it odd that my sig and avatar are mark tremonti and im giving DG advice


----------



## raximkoron (Sep 29, 2010)

I learned the right and wrong way to do death metal vocals when I got into death metal back in high school. After I lost my voice twice, for a week at a time, I've learned what to do and what not to do, but I use different techniques for deep growls, medium growls and hardcore/black metal screams.

I guess I do it effectively, as every time we have a sound check, they turn my shit WAY down to keep levels equal with the rest of the mics on stage, but I've never really looked into a right/wrong way to do them.

All I can really say, is if you want your voice to sound like you're gargling organs, you have to build up to it, it won't happen (for long) over night.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 29, 2010)

The Melissa Cross DVDs don't teach you how to scream/growl. The first one is basically just execises and the other one shows you how to do vocal fry but not how to make the fry into a scream or growl.
Half the DVD is pretty much her students talking about how much she's helped them...

I recently picked up growling again after trying to learn it earlier. Don't expect it to sound loud or anything at first, it will basically be almost like a whisper and then gradually get more growl-like.
I practice to Dir En Grey, not that I can do half the stuff that Kyo does but it's fun to try atleast. 

I also think doing lows are much easier than highs, but that's probably because I have a very deep voice.
I'm most comfortable at about the range he growls when he first starts growling in this vid...



The reason I like to practice Dir En Grey is that their songs are just the perfect combination of fucked up noises, brutal screaming/growling and singing. I do practice my singing too, and I can actually sing as high as Kyo does in most songs, it's just really unstable because I've never practiced singing in my entire life.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 29, 2010)

i find that your singing voice is not a good model of how your growling will turn out 
my buddy has a relatively high singing voice and does very low growls
but i do agree with murmel my voice is deep and so my growls are low my singing voice tho is more on the low end of baritone as my brothers and i have the same range and they can both be strait bass or almost tenor i prefer not to sing tho i do the growls in our band


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

That said, your speaking voice most of the time is very representative of your comfortable zone when doing hard vocals. Such as my aforementioned examples of prime vocalists (Johnny Davy and Johann Hegg) and both have said that the lower register is where they shine, both of them having very baritone voices.


----------



## Groff (Sep 29, 2010)

The Armada said:


> That said, your speaking voice most of the time is very representative of your comfortable zone when doing hard vocals. Such as my aforementioned examples of prime vocalists (Johnny Davy and Johann Hegg) and both have said that the lower register is where they shine, both of them having very baritone voices.



Good post - very true. A lot has to do with the "power of your voice". George Fischer doesn't have a terribly deep voice, but it's very booming when he talks.


----------



## Kstring (Sep 29, 2010)

Well see heres why i want to learn them. I found a singer, he can go high i can't. I can go really low he can't so, i said how about he sings most of it clean, and i growl a few words. Like this:

chorus:Hatred (growled) is my companian the fuel of my (growled)soul

So i would only be growling very little if anything but certain words to give it more umph.


----------



## Soubi7string (Sep 30, 2010)

easiest is singing like an idiot to death metal songs
until it sounds good
not the best way but oh well it gets the job done


----------



## Murmel (Sep 30, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> easiest is singing like an idiot to death metal songs
> until it sounds good
> not the best way but oh well it gets the job done


That's just asking for your throat to get ripped to shreds.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 30, 2010)

^ precisely


----------



## Murmel (Sep 30, 2010)

Most people seem to think that you just scream your lungs out when you do death metal style vocals or just growling/screaming in general. That is just terribly wrong. This mostly applies to people who don't listen to that kind of music and don't really know anything about how it's performed. I.e the majority of the worlds population.
That is actually what I thought too before I delved deeper into the subject.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 1, 2010)

as I said, not the best way but it gets the job done


----------



## Murmel (Oct 1, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> as I said, not the best way but it gets the job done


It will probably also sound god awful... But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 3, 2010)

eh, our vocalist sounds good and thats what he does, I ain't complaining
I mean it works but it has a downside but it gets the job done


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 8, 2010)

When the downside is having to quit singing after a short time it's not worth it.


----------



## munky27 (Oct 11, 2010)

if you're looking for some death screams I highly recommend looking up the youtube user howtoscream. he's brilliant and can really show you what the Melissa Cross DVD's teach in like 5 minutes. I watched the DVD's and his explanations are great. Definitely check out his stuff. Also, you'll learn to scream and not tear your throat to shreds. I've been doing it the way he taught for ages and I've never had any issues. The only soar throats I get are shouting at concerts and when I scream for a few hours but don't drink water.


----------



## noahhalvorson (Oct 13, 2010)

How to Do Harsh Death Metal Vocals - wikiHow

I'd wanted to do them since I was like, 14, but never could. On long drives alone, I would practice these techniques (I know sitting is not the best) and finally got it on the way to Cleveland. 

Every chance I get, I practice, and I've not lost my voice or had any pain except for the time I tried many different (wrong) techniques before finding the right one. 

Your death growl doesn't have to be much louder than a loud speaking voice. It's not about forcing your vocal cords to distort by being as loud and intense as possible. You'd run out of breath after a couple words. 

First, much like singing, push with your diaphragm. The article talks about the "Marge Simpson" voice, which is what clicked for me. Visualize your breath coming out the top of your head, out the front of your facial mask. It seems to me the grit comes from your upper throat area, which are your false vocal cords. I can sing to ten, twelve songs with no pain or loss of voice so I figure I'm doing it right. I have a pretty mid tone speaking voice and I guess my range is similar to that of Anders Friden c. Clayman or Reroute to Remain (probably not your favorite album), or Vintersorg from Borknagar, though I am not nearly as good as either. Friden's speaking voice is the same pitch as mine so that is a good indicator. 

As far as performing the technique correctly, make sure you get it right before you start beating your voice, making polyps, etc. with improper technique. Then, breathing is often overlooked but vital if you ever want to use those growls to belt out a song. I would practice to vocalists who are in your natural range. Try and listen for when they would pause to breathe and nuance like inflection and pitch. 

Just wanted to throw in my newbie 2 cents. It took me years to actually get the tech. but once I did I improved quickly, and you will too with practice. Listen to the guys on here that have been doing it a longer than me though, they know best.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 13, 2010)

Sing from your Diaphragm. I know thats not helping much, but if you do a little reasearch on diaphragm vocals it helps a lot.


----------



## Kstring (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Static (Oct 13, 2010)

SIGH , key thing to get the hang of it (from my experience) is sighing.Im sure some youtubers suggest the same thing too. take a slight deep breath and exhale(sigh) basically do that and after a while , sigh harder, once you get the hang of it , you might be able to sustain that raspiness in your "sigh"...thats basically your "growl".Obviously its not deep enough so i suggest you practice those sighs, which is basically your "shrieks" or high pitched growls or whatever you wanna call it , practice those along with your favorite black metal band or carcass and start going lower as you get the hang of those high picthed stuff.This is by no means the "right method" or whatever because frankly i dont know what is, but this is how i learned it, and it MIGHT or might not help you, but good luck.


----------



## dwilk (Oct 15, 2010)

If you're looking to do vocals that are actually heavy, compared to sounding like the cookie monster talking, or the ever annoying "fry" vocal style; you're going to want to do a type of push from your diaphragm and a technique in the back of your throat.

The best way I can describe it is to close your mouth and make a noise in your throat like you would if you were constipated and trying to push out a huge log. 

After you've got that down you just push (or "yell") out vocals in different tones (usually lower for death metal dudes) until you land on something comfortable and mean.

check out myspace.com/accursedblackmetal for an example of the types of sounds you'll get using that technique.


----------



## -One- (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright, well, here's how I would recommend doing it.

- First things first, no matter what you do, press with your diaphragm, don't just scream at the top of your lungs. You'll tear up your throat if you do that, and won't last very long doing this kind of vocals, plus it will hurt every time you do it (that's how I learned I was doing it wrong).
- Second, keep hydrated, but do *not* drink cold water, despite what everyone here has said. Drink something warm, as cold liquid will cause the muscles in your throat and your vocal chords to contract, which can cause intense discomfort when screaming. I would suggest warm green tea with honey, which is very good for the throat.
- For low vocals, open your mouth less, and shape it in a small 'o' shape, and use the back of your throat and your diaphragm to make the growl.
- For high vocals, do the same thing, but with a wider mouth shape. Try experimenting with shapes for different sounds, as well.
- Also, definitely try screaming and growling using different tongue positions. Some vocal types are easier with the tongue held up, some are easier with it down, and it varies from person to person.
- Definitely try to refrain from inhaled vocals, as they are more damaging to your voice than exhales that are properly done.

That's about all the advice I can give you, other than PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE


----------



## Kstring (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah so update everyone: 

I sang at a party with my friends band for the first (and played guitar) and i sounded good which was shocking. I practiced a little before we started and warmed up, and i liked singing so yeah.


----------



## shadowsea (Oct 22, 2010)

cool, ive tried metal vox. but after about two years of fucking around with it, realized it wasnt my specialty. Plus it only takes a little bit of improper technique to put your vox out for a week - or two. I used to just think that "haha those guys are just screaming their asses off - no talent." but after a few years of mucking around with metal vox i've realized its a lot more. A lot more. 

my advice is if you're not willing to be dedicated fully to doing it right - you could very easily injure yourself, so count the costs. If you do decide to pursue vox srsly. Get classically trained in how to move air through your diaphram. and learn how to actually sing.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 22, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> When the downside is having to quit singing after a short time it's not worth it.



he actually doesn't quit, he just keeps on going


----------



## Kstring (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah i lost my voice for a day, but it didn't hurt so im good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 22, 2010)

Drink a glass of warm water before you practice. I always try to push air out with my stomach, and the harder I push the more "distorted" it gets.


----------



## Kstring (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah i told them when i got to the party, i need a warm glass of water and about 30min. I had a blast, now i just have to find people to start my own band with.


----------

